# No tener un par de dedos de frente



## Shy1986

Ciao,
ho trovato quest'espressione in una canzone di Shakira e cercando sul vocabolario di wordreference ho visto che "no tener dos dedos de frente" significa "essere stupido". E' giusto? ma come posso rendere al meglio quest'espressione in italiano? la frase della canzone è:

Si no tiene màs que un par de dedos de frente

grazie


Hola,
he encontrado esta expresiòn en una canciòn de Shakira y buscando en el diccionario de wordreference he visto que "no tener dos dedos de frente" significa "ser estùbido, imbécil". Es verdad? como puedo hacer en modo mejor esta expresiòn en italiano? la frase en la canciòn es:

Si no tiene màs que un par de dedos de frente

gracias


----------



## irene.acler

Sì, es correcto lo que dices. La expresiòn hace referencia a alguien que tiene poca inteligencia. Se podrìa traducir también con: "avere il cervello di una formica/gallina" o "non avere sale in zucca".


----------



## Shy1986

ok muchas gracias irene


----------



## irene.acler

No hay de qué!


----------



## mauro63

Shy1986 said:


> Ciao,
> ho trovato quest'espressione in una canzone di Shakira e cercando sul vocabolario di wordreference ho visto che "no tener dos dedos de frente" significa "essere stupido". E' giusto? ma come posso rendere al meglio quest'espressione in italiano? la frase della canzone è:
> 
> Si no tiene màs que un par de dedos de frente
> 
> grazie
> 
> 
> Hola,
> he encontrado esta expresiòn en una canciòn de Shakira y buscando en el diccionario de wordreference he visto que "no tener dos dedos de frente" significa "ser estùbido, imbécil". Es verdad? como puedo hacer en modo mejor esta expresiòn en italiano? la frase en la canciòn es:
> 
> Si no tiene màs que un par de dedos de frente
> 
> gracias


 
Otra variante es " No tener dos dedos de frente" Cioè avere la fronte bassa dove non c'entrano due dita. Di solito fai il segno con le dita (l'indice e il medio stese sulla fronte)


----------



## Shy1986

Ok pero creo que con el contexto de la canciòn el significado es "ser imbécil"  gracias


----------



## femmejolie

También se dice :"ser más bruto que un arado"


----------



## irene.acler

femmejolie said:


> También se dice :"ser más bruto que un arado"


 
Con el mismo sentido de "no tener dos dedos de frente"?


----------



## femmejolie

irene.acler said:


> Con el mismo sentido de "no tener dos dedos de frente"?


Sip, anche se è un po' più grossolano, più forte.
In un registro formale, in famiglia: "no tiene 2 dedos de frente"
In un registro più informale ( fra amici, ma non è completamente "slang") si dice: "Es más tonto que un arado /es más tonto que el asa de un cubo"


----------



## irene.acler

Muchìsimas gracias! Tu ayuda es siempre muy valiosa!!


----------



## Xerinola

Hola,
Anche potrebbe essere: "non avere senno" (no se si se dice así)

Saludos
X:


----------



## irene.acler

Xerinola said:


> Hola,
> Potrebbe anche essere: "non avere senno" (no se si se dice así)
> Saludos
> X:


 
Sì, "non avere senno" es correcta, pero yo creo que el sentido es un poco distinto de la expresiòn "no tener dos dedos de frente". Es decir, "non avere senno" hace referencia a alguien que no tiene prudencia, que no reflexiona ante las cosas..


----------



## Xerinola

Sí, sí, conozco la expresión... 
Los dos significados son válidos.

Saludos
X:


----------



## irene.acler

Ah, vale, perdona!!


----------



## Xerinola

No! Por favor! Faltaría más!
Feliz año!
Saludos,
X:


----------



## femmejolie

Sí, ahora que lo pienso, "no tener 2 dedos de frente" hace referencia más bien a una persona inconsciente, imprudente ( può anche indicare una persona sciocca, scema)
Yo lo traduciría: "Si sólo es/es sólo un inconsciente"
Habría que preguntar a Shakira o al que le hizo la canción qué quiso decir: "Si sólo es /es sólo un tonto/idiota/idiota/imbécil" o 
"Si sólo es/es sólo un inconsciente", pero, de todas formas, es muy parecido.


----------



## Shy1986

Gracias a todos.


----------

